# Jenkins aktulles Checkstyle Plugin



## Hein_nieH (6. Jul 2021)

Hallo,

nachdem mein Rechner abgeraucht ist musste ich alles auf einem neuen Rechner aufsetzten.

Leider habe ich damalas nicht ausreichend dokumentiert wie ich die plugins von jenkins eingerichtet habe.
Weiss jemand welches Jenkins plugin für Checkstyle aktuell ist und wo ich es herunterladen kann?
Der User MrBrown hatte mir damals einen guten Tip gegeben. Leider finde ich den Thread nicht ;-(

Ich nutze Jenkins mit der Version 2.289.2

Gruss Hein_nieH


----------



## mrBrown (6. Jul 2021)

https://plugins.jenkins.io/warnings-ng/, installieren direkt über die Jenkins-Oberfläche.

Wie du das für einzelne Builds passend konfigurierst, hängt davon ab, wie du die Builds generell konfigurierst. Nutzt du Pipelines mit Jenkinsfiles?


----------



## Hein_nieH (6. Jul 2021)

Danke  

genau das habe ich gesucht  

Gruss Hein_nieH


----------

